# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Rajouter une categorie pour les logiciels de simulation ?

## membreComplexe12

Bonjour,

que pensez vous sur le fait de rajouter une categorie pour les logiciels de simulation?

==> je pense que les ingnieurs et techniciens sont trs (extrmement) nombreux  utiliser des logiciels de simulation (type Abaqus ou autre) 
mais sur le net ou ne trouve quasiment aucune aide dessus!

Je pense que ca pourrait devenir un forum extrmement actif

----------


## Yin Zhen

Bonjour

Bien que je sois allergique  l'utilisation des codes des autres (je programme mes propres codes), je trouve que c'est une trs bonne ide.  ::ccool:: 

J'ajouterais que cette catgorie pourrait tre enrichie avec les outils de la simulation, qu'il s'agisse de la gnration de systmes molculaires, de la gnration de maillages, ou de visu (VMD en simulation molculaire, Tecplot en visu plus mcanique, etc...).

----------


## membreComplexe12

> cette catgorie pourrait tre enrichie avec les outils de la simulation, qu'il s'agisse de la gnration de systmes molculaires, de la gnration de maillages, ou de visu (VMD en simulation molculaire, Tecplot en visu plus mcanique, etc...).



je pense que cette nouvelle categorie devrait comporter deux axes:

- un axe tu l'as dit o l'on explique divers algo de maillage, resolution de probleme statique, dynamique, non lineaires....

- un axe utilisation des codes commerciaux Abaqus/systus/ansys.. ou chacun pourrais poser des questions type: comment mettre tel ou tel conditions limites, comment appliquer des contacts entre solides...

----------

